# Solid Coloured Parti Factored Poodles



## MAHDI (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi all, Im hoping someone can explain to me how a solid coloured parti poodle is created? and in the case of a litter born with SCP and SCPFP, all would look solid coloured so do you need to test them? I have been researching for sometime and have found the following info..
Solid Coloured Poodle = SCP / Parti Poodle = PP / Solid Coloured Parti Factored Poodle = SCPFP
SCP X SCP = SCP
SCP X PP = PP
PP X PP = PP
? X ? = SCPFP
SCP X SCPFP = % of SCP/SCPFP
SCPFP X SCPFP = % of SCP/ SCPFP/ PP
SCPFP X PP =SCP/SCPFP/PP


----------

